# Model of Jabba the Hutt's Throne Room



## kevin242

I know that this is waaay off topic, but I built this model from a kit that I've had since I was 11. I scratch-built and kit-bashed a lot of the extra details. Anyway, here are some photos of it.



























for more photos: http://www.fulcrumsites.com/jabba_s_palace.html

let me know what you think.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Very cool kevin! The detail you put into it is great


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That is so cool!

My boys have recently gotten into Star Wars and did a Star Wars marathon - two movies per weekend over three weekends! (We did it in order of release).

Anyway, my kids would love that model! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## heresjohnny

Awesome detail work! I still have a Millinium Falcon model from decades ago myself.


----------



## Ghostess

Wow, I can't even begin to imagine the amount of time it took to do all that detail! Looks REALLY great!


----------



## grapegrl

Meendeeya da sa inkabunga! Jabba tinka soong yuna puna!


----------



## Wildomar

Whoa!! Nicely done!


----------



## Wildomar

But Where's Leia??? Jabba's cute and all, but Leia in that "costume" really helped during puberty.


----------



## slightlymad

Yes very nice work but where is Leia?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hmmmmm, maybe he doesn't want to share the slave girl with the rest of you....


----------



## Death's Door

Friggin' great job Kevin.


----------



## Wildomar

Hauntiholik said:


> Hmmmmm, maybe he doesn't want to share the slave girl with the rest of you...


<Chanting> "we want the slave girl, we want the slave girl,..."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's really sweet - great job.


----------



## Anachronism

That is very cool Kevin :smoking:


----------



## dynoflyer

Love the model, Kevin. Looks great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## slimy

I think it's great that so many haunters are 'in' to Star Wars. 

Some kind of cosmic connection, maybe?

BTW, Shame on you for keeping the princess to yourself.


----------



## DeathTouch

It looks good! But now it time to start working on that Deathstar. That should take you the rest of your life. LOL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Looks good, man.


----------

